# Per VBS Script Worddatei zu PDF wandeln



## KlaDi (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne auf unserem Server eine Worddatei zu PDF wandeln und das ganze automatisiert per VBS-Script.

Dazu möchte ich, wenn es geht kein Officepaket installieren, da ich sonst eine neue Lizenz beantragen müsste. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit über Ghostscript und einen PS-Drucker das ganze zu bewerkstelligen? Also per GhostScript aus einer .prn-Datei per VBS ein pdf zu machen, bekomme ich hin. Nur von Word zu .prn wüsste ich nicht wie ich das bewerkstelligen soll!?

gruß klaus.


----------



## deepthroat (13. Oktober 2009)

Hi.

Um per VBS Worddateien zu öffnen müssen die MS Word COM Module installiert sein. Was nur der Fall sein dürfte wenn MS Word installiert ist. (ich denke mal der Word Viewer wird nicht ausreichen).

Warum versuchst du nicht den Word Viewer mit AutoIt zu steuern? Du müßtest ja nur die entsprechende Datei öffnen, warten bis der Viewer da ist, die Tastenkombination Strg+P senden und im Dialog die entsprechenden Einstellungen vornehmen usw.

Gruß


----------

